# help



## duck00 (Sep 29, 2009)

how do u tell what bow pulling wieght you need my son wants a new one and i dont hunt hes 13


----------



## szm69 (Apr 28, 2006)

The answer is it depends............

A good shop should be able to help you out . If you are in SE ND anytime I can help you.


----------



## triwithzinger (Jul 2, 2008)

If you live in MN and he wants to hunt, it has to be 30#.

If he can't pull this, time to get some dumbbells and stretch bands to start working the shoulder muscle groups and build some strength.


----------



## kmont_2012 (Jul 31, 2008)

> If you live in MN and he wants to hunt, it has to be 30#.


It has to be at least 30 pounds and im sure 95 percent of 13 year olds can pull that easily


----------



## MDV89 (Sep 8, 2008)

Not sure what you are hoping to get for him but today's bows offer some great flexibility as far as draw length and draw weight. Take that into consideration as I'm sure he is growing up pretty quick right now.....I bought a bow when I was 14 that i used through high school. Then I had finally quit growing and invested in a little nicer bow.


----------

